# Any recoveries besides CWM in the works?



## botero (Jun 8, 2011)

Does anyone know of any recoveries besides CWM being worked on? CWM has been treating me right ever since I began with Android, but for the GNex it is just not right. It jumps all around. Occasionally it disables menu buttons for no reason. The text is pretty darned small. Basically, it just isn't as nice to use as it was for my other android devices. I would kill to see TWRP 2.0 for our phone and I know it is being worked on, but does anyone know if anything else is in the works as well? Also, what recoveries have you guys used in the past that you are dying to see make their way to the GNex?


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

TWRP is awesome also miss Amon RA from my good ol G1 days

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

I ditched CWM long ago (until i got the GN), nothing against it. I just liked some of the features of other recoveries. But the only other two I've used were AmonRa, which was awesome on my OG EVO 4G. And TWRP 1.1 for my girlfriends OG EVO and my recently abandoned EVO 3D. TWRP is by far my favorite recovery.

I'd love to at least see an update to CWM to fix the button sensitivity.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> I ditched CWM long ago (until i got the GN), nothing against it. I just liked some of the features of other recoveries. But the only other two I've used were AmonRa, which was awesome on my OG EVO 4G. And TWRP 1.1 for my girlfriends OG EVO and my recently abandoned EVO 3D. TWRP is by far my favorite recovery.
> 
> I'd love to at least see an update to CWM to fix the button sensitivity.


+1, and the Back button disabled (or enabled?) if you hit up and down too much when you overscroll. Then hitting power to select just makes the text disappear until you turn off (or on?) Back button again...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

The jumping around and the disabling of menu buttons is so frustrating. Come on Koush, we need an update!


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

jhankg said:


> The jumping around and the disabling of menu buttons is so frustrating. Come on Koush, we need an update!


I agree I don't know why he hasnt looked at some of the other recoveries and implemented some of those features into his.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

I do miss amonra from my eris days however I would be interested in twrp nvr tried it and like most ppl here the disable enable back button is annoying when it likes to skip around quickly if you aren't careful it's hard enough that the vol buttons are on the left and power is on the right lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shanetrain (Jul 24, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> +1, and the Back button disabled (or enabled?) if you hit up and down too much when you overscroll. Then hitting power to select just makes the text disappear until you turn off (or on?) Back button again...
> 
> If you hold volume up/down when it disables the back button, it will re-enable.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## beyondlife (Dec 30, 2011)

The current version may be buggy on a brand new phone but what features are actually missing? I've had several android devices and used multiple recoveries. They all seem to have the same features to me. Actually twrp doesn't have the ability to rename backups and it does have touch support but other than that they are functionally identical.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigHwk (Dec 24, 2011)

I guess I love Clockwork because I am so familiar with it. Yah, the jumping around of the selection box is annoying, but he will fix it. There was similar issues in the past with other devices and they were fixed, as I'm sure this will be.

Then again I haven't used any other recovery tool!


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

if cwm doesnt come up with some sort of all touch screen solution and twrp comes out i will totally covert to that. since we have all software buttons now i really like that on the nexus. should be implemented in cwr.. it only makes sense.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

botero said:


> Does anyone know of any recoveries besides CWM being worked on? CWM has been treating me right ever since I began with Android, but for the GNex it is just not right. It jumps all around. Occasionally it disables menu buttons for no reason. The text is pretty darned small. Basically, it just isn't as nice to use as it was for my other android devices. I would kill to see TWRP 2.0 for our phone and I know it is being worked on, but does anyone know if anything else is in the works as well? Also, what recoveries have you guys used in the past that you are dying to see make their way to the GNex?


Nope, it's the volume rocker on the phone. Has nothing to do with CWM. That and your coffee.


----------



## ap4tor (Dec 24, 2011)

I understand where people are coming from with their complaints, but some comments sound like this is a free market economy. CWM was there as soon as the cdma hit Verizon. You gotta give koush credit for making all this possible. I do agree that it worked better on the OG especially with from manager, but even with its quirks CWM gets the job done. Developer is probably busy, but he made sure his recovery will do the job. Its the holidays guys so chill out. All this crazy paced development is making us needy


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

totally agree that he is the man, without him there wouldnt be any recoveries probably.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Nope, it's the volume rocker on the phone. Has nothing to do with CWM. That and your coffee.


 How so? No other peice of software is being controlled badly by the volume rocker like cwm is... I think it is CWM if nothing else is acting like that...


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

The issue was fixed by using a modded CW recovery that increased the text size and got rid of the button jumping behavior and was included in the first iteration of P3's Tranquilice Rom for 4.0.2. Unfortunately, the custom recovery also gave errors when trying to flash a new Rom, backups/restore worked fine, but no fresh installs. If the dev that made it, Nathan G, could get that fixed, it would be a great addition..


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> How so? No other peice of software is being controlled badly by the volume rocker like cwm is... I think it is CWM if nothing else is acting like that...


+1. My volume doesn't jump all over when I adjust it for my ring volume or media. How is it the button's fault again? Or coffee? Come on. For most of us, this is not our first rodeo. We know how to move a selector one-by-one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nitram (Aug 15, 2011)

Yea super annoying yet workable. Thanks to koush and all the awesome developers. Hate the jumping and the disappearing act leaving little guy! I too am anxiously waiting a fix or a different recovery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## -GR- (Dec 23, 2011)

Maybe I am an oddball but I don't have any problems with CWM and moving around with the volume keys. Sure the text might be a little on the small side but I can read it fine and I like the colors LOL.


----------



## gomorrah (Aug 24, 2011)

agrabren, who until recently was part of TeamWin and the lead developer on TWRP left the team(this part I only assume, I obviously don't know the details of what happened) and is beginning work on his own recovery project. He tweeted that it will be called Phoenix and that it will have support for the GN. So I'm pretty excited about that. Should be an awesome alternative to CWM.


----------

